

Too many men take testosterone when they don’t need it - Fomite
http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/too-many-men-take-testosterone-when-they-dont-need-it/2014/01/13/d2ecc700-7956-11e3-af7f-13bf0e9965f6_story.html

======
pedalpete
What this article completely fails to mention is the levels of testosterone
these men had before starting treatment.

Just because levels decrease as we age, doesn't mean levels in a large group
of men aren't lower than they should be, and if levels in the average
population have been lowering over the course of the century as we've become
more sedentary, should we be lowering the accepted normal, or stick to the a
level more natural for our ancestors. In other words, should almost all of us
be taking testosterone?

I'm not sure about changes to testosterone levels in women, but in some ways,
I wonder if that has increased over the years, or my women friends are
extremely active, and therefore I suspect may be higher than the norm.

